# Polar Bear in Florida!



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Great review, wish I had one of those table saws, Grizzly Rocks.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the review. It's a perfect Grizzly saw for those who don't have 220V


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Excellent review, and the 2nd positive review (of 2) I've read about this saw. Enjoy!


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

That's interesting, I thought it's made in Taiwan but it's not.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Great review and kudos to Grizzly for continuing to make quality tools at a reasonable price. My Grizzly machines are still running well after several years and I have never regretted purchasing from them.


----------



## Szczuldo (Oct 21, 2010)

good to know someone else had a good experience with this saw. I thought about the same setup you did to help with attaching the extensions but this was the first thing to arrive at my new place and i did not want to run over to my old place.

As for the dust port, i am thinking of seeing if I can attach a 6" port as that is what I plan to have run to my saw.


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

I just ordered a Grizzly G0715P after looking at other saws for the past several weeks. I was really pleased to get such good reviews from you and Szculdo and it certainly helped me make the decision. I hope Grizzly is monitoring this site because they will get some excellent feedback!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I'm jealous!! Congrats on your new saw!!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I think you will be very happy with this saw for a long time


----------



## Wilt191 (Jan 12, 2011)

Great review. I am saving for one of these and what a great deal especially with the introductory price grizzly has on right now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Szczuldo (Oct 21, 2010)

The introductory price is gone but apparently there is only an 8$ difference…So really isn't a problem. I was hoping to get the 15" planer before the introductory price wore off but alas i missed it and that was near 100$


----------



## NickFerry (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks a bunch for the great review will be ordering mine soon


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review Dave


----------

